# Surf fishing tybee



## Finch (Mar 22, 2017)

My family and I will be in on Tybee Island next week and I was going to see if the surf fishing was any good and also what to use to catch some fish. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ericflowers (Mar 22, 2017)

I know Amelia's not that time of year


----------



## tommy jacobs (Mar 29, 2017)

You can wade out and use squid or shrimp and catch all the Whiting you want, that is all I ever caught ?


----------

